# the New 2007 CL.. wow



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

the car is looking amazing :yikes: :yikes:


































go here for some more pics including the interior. The interior reminds me of an aston martin :yikes: . http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/fotoshows/mercedes_cl.116611.htm


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

..... said:


> The interior reminds me of an aston martin :yikes:


Don't you mean the 2002+ 7-Series?


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

looks like a buick regal to me, the 6 series is a much better design


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks like the old one except they went a little overboard with the metal press. Mercedes is trying to copy Bangle with unique creases. It is a nice car, just not a home run for me.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

It looks HUGE. If they make it any bigger they will need to include an anchor as standard equipment.  

--SONET


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I thought it looked familiar...


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

I like it a lot, but it's way way too big for me. I guess it will mostly sell in NA. :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wow...they updated the lincoln mark viii


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> I thought it looked familiar...


Yup. Looks very much like a BMW: 4 wheels, windows on 4 sides, head and tail lights.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

I can see it now....though it's ugly as hell, the press will call it 'gorgeous' and in the same breath take a swipe at BMW.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't like it, and I don't like the looks of the current generation either. The S-class looks better.


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

rear seats.... looks like they belong in a bentley. i like the v12 emblems










more


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

: puke: UGLYYYYY


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

NEW CL AMG!!!!!


























































CL 550










































CL 600 WITH AMG PACKAGE


























CL 600 WITHOUT AMG PACKAGE


































And, just for fun, The new W221 S65 AMG


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL S 600 !!! :yumyum:










































































































































S 600 Pullman limo

















S 550


































9 generations of the S Class.. which one is missing?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumbup: looks good. i don't see how it copies the 6er though. is it the 2 doors? :dunno:


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

Few more pics...


































7 generatiosn of MB coupes. look how much bigger this one is


















video of the CL is here
http://www.whatcar.com/news-article.aspx?NA=221095

Saw these pics and decided to put them here too : )
2007 SL 55 with the 030 package ($14,000) WITH ReNNTech


































































































































Lorinser body kit on SL 55.... yuck


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

Look at the 63 AMG


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

video


----------

